# 2011 Tour of California - Mt Baldy



## JM714 (Jan 22, 2004)

So the Tour is coming to Mt. Baldy next May according to Cyclingnews.com and is going to feature 3 climbs. Claremont is the start town. What do you think the route will be?


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

JM714 said:


> So the Tour is coming to Mt. Baldy next May according to Cyclingnews.com and is going to feature 3 climbs. Claremont is the start town. What do you think the route will be?


full map & cities


----------



## troutmd (Sep 7, 2007)

<a href="https://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v385/troutmd/S-works/?action=view&current=TOC-Cancellara.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v385/troutmd/S-works/TOC-Cancellara.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

Glad to see the TT relocated to the Santa Ynez Valley.


----------



## JSR (Feb 27, 2006)

Hollywood said:


> full map & cities


I think he meant the Claremont to Baldy route!

troutmd, I started visualizing Solvang as soon as I saw it on the list. The last time they were there the crowds were HUGE. May weather should be spectacular and the coutnryside will be verdant. That stage is turning into a mainstay of the race.

JSR


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

JSR said:


> I think he meant the Claremont to Baldy route!


I'm aware of that. I just don't have any speculation on what roads they'll actually be on to Baldy.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

JM714 said:


> So the Tour is coming to Mt. Baldy next May according to Cyclingnews.com and is going to feature 3 climbs. Claremont is the start town. What do you think the route will be?


The final part of the route according to Velonews:



> Stage 7: Claremont to Mt Baldy
> 
> From the start in Claremont, the riders will be able to see the finish some 6,000 feet above them in the San Gabriel Mountains. The final route hasn’t been set, but it will feature the locally iconic climbs of Glendora Mountain Road and Glendora Ridge Road, before heading up to the Baldy ski area, which features 11-percent grades in the final 5km. The first true mountaintop finish in the race’s six-year history should give rise to a true Tour de France atmosphere.
> 
> Messick: “We’ll have a mass participation ride on the route of the Baldy stage, a couple of week before, to give people the taste of how hard it is to race in the pro peloton.”


----------



## JM714 (Jan 22, 2004)

If they use GMR and GRR I wonder if they might head east towards Rancho Cucamonga to Hwy 2 and then down Hwy 39 to Foothill Blvd or Sierra Madre to GMR to Baldy.


----------



## Yangpei (Sep 21, 2004)

troutmd said:


> <a href="https://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v385/troutmd/S-works/?action=view&current=TOC-Cancellara.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v385/troutmd/S-works/TOC-Cancellara.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
> 
> Glad to see the TT relocated to the Santa Ynez Valley.



I just checked hotels in Solvang in case we decide to watch the ITT - several already booked up. I guess the teams booked early.


----------

